# How Much Was Your Dress?



## Mummy May

If you don't mind telling me! I've seen 2 that I love, one is £1299 and the other is £350 - but its online ONLY! I really don't fancy paying £1300 for a dress though, and I know they could look awful on! I'm going dress shopping in a few weeks and want to have my dress budget sorted before I go shopping :) xx


----------



## DanielleM

I have no idea, I am going to go shopping in May when my mum gets back from America in Liverpool see whats what. What dress types suit me and then look around for the best prices etc.


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I think I may aswell just admit that its pointless trying to set a budget, because if I fell in love with a dress I would just have to have it! xx


----------



## emyandpotato

New it would have been £3500 but I got it second hand for £1500. I wouldn't spend that money on a wedding dress again though, it was silly of me.


----------



## LynAnne

Mine was £295. It should have been about £800-£1000 new (i think). It was from a website that sold dresses either new, ex-sample, discontinued or surplus stock from their actual shop in England somewhere. Mine was brand new with the tags still on and a fraction of what it really would have cost if I had gone to a shop to buy it.


----------



## candeur

Mine was £1000, my veil £450, headband £250 but got it all for £1200 just by being a bit cheeky. Always worth a shot!


----------



## Mummy May

I will try to haggle a bit if it comes in a bit steep. I'm planning on doing 2 shops in the same day, someone told me even if I love a dress to go away and come back xx


----------



## Lauren25

I think my dress was about £1500 and then I got 10% off as well because my Mum asked for a discount haha.

I agree with what you said about going somewhere else i tried my dress on and fell in love and was happy to go no where else, then I went to another shop in the afternoon and loved another one so then I went away left it a couple of weeks, took some more people back with my and just tried on the 2 dresses and that's when I decided on mine!


----------



## Charlotte-j

£50.
New with tags on ebay :)


----------



## laura&faith

I went to a wedding shop and fell in love with a dress was ment to be £1300 and I got it of the rail for £425 needed taking in alot but got that done for free as my Aunty is a dress maker so was a win win


----------



## DanielleM

Bloody hell there is a wide range here of dress prices!!


----------



## aly888

New, my dress would have been £2400 :wacko::wacko: But I got it as an ex-sample for £300 :thumbup:


----------



## DonnaBallona

mine is £1065 :)


----------



## MadameJ

Mines would have been £950 brand new but I got mine for £400 second hand( technically not second hand as the girl bought it but changed her mind so it had never been worn) :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Mine is £950 :D


----------



## katherinegrey

The dress I fell in love with when dress shopping was £1500, which I thought was silly money, so I got the name and make off the shop and then bought it second hand off gumtree for £450.


----------



## Elpis_x

There's a couple I like on ebay, ranging £50-100. I still want to do the whole dress shopping thing because I think it'll be fun! Plus, then I can get an idea of what suits me and try and find a cheaper version online :) I really don't want to spend more than £100, because, to be honest (for me anyway), even that is a lot of money for a dress, let alone one that's only going to get worn once.


----------



## lovelylaura

Just under 600 including shorting it, it was off the rack because I left it too late to order so I got 10% off. It was double what I wanted to pay but I love it, try not to have too much of a bugget x


----------



## Celesse

£165 custom made. Medieval style ivory velvet, so completely different from other bride dresses out there which all looked the same to me, be they £50 or £5000.


----------



## 4magpies

Mine was £1000, I got it for £300. Massive bargain thanks to the girl in the shop!

Just lucky that tbe sample fit me perfectly and I think it was just meant to me!


----------



## mysteriouseye

mines £1000 including veil :) xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

£800. Would've been £2000 new.


----------



## Pearls18

£850 I think, my mum bought it for me. My biggest regret was not trying on more, I bought the first one, just to ave the fun of trying them on really!


----------



## tammirose

Hello guys.
I know what you mean - Im going to the wedding show this week - dresses start from £99. Its always worth a look around!!


----------



## lozzy21

Mine was £275, rrp is £1200


----------



## babe2ooo

Mine was £1000


----------



## ForeverAutumn

Dress £420 by dzage. Beautiful. Veil cost about £200


----------



## bananaboat

Mine was about $1000 USD (not including veil & accessories). I adored my dress and still do, but I'm not particularly sentimental about it so if I had to do it again, I'd definitely look for the same dress second-hand.


----------



## mara16jade

Mine was $1500 USD. I haven't gotten the veil yet though. I want a swatch of my dress after the alterations so I can match the veil to the color of my dress. :)

This is my dress: https://www.morilee.com/bridals/bridal/1801
51 days and counting until it arrives! Omg, I've been waiting since March 3rd when I ordered it!


----------



## chelseaharvey

I paid £1000 for mine worth every penny but not when you try to resell that's the only downside

Been married 9 months I need to get on & sell mine although being June prob to late now as anyone getting married this year will have there's


----------



## nugget80

Mine was £395. Lady round corner from me sells samples and i found mine there. Had to pay to have it taken up but was only 70 for that... :)


----------

